# Hello friends!



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello.

I hope to improve and learn more about myself and others by being an active member here. I will also be able to explain myself well enough to convince some of you of the legitimacy and truth of some of my opinions.

I am excited to be here and will try to improve your lives by bringing you the teachings and perspective of the Marshal Kim Jong-un, the Dear Leader Kim Jong-il and, of course, The Great Leader President Kim Il-sung

My hobbies include history, riding my bicycle and listening to the radio. My favourite food is cookies!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 13, 2017)

i smell a used sock.....


----------



## miketx (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## deannalw (Aug 13, 2017)

Don't bother. We plan on turning ole hong jong into a grease spot here pretty quick.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 13, 2017)

A little over the top, but OK. We'll see if you can entertain me.


----------



## norwegen (Aug 13, 2017)

You're just in time, Juche.  I was just about to give up on meeting you.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope to improve and learn more about myself and others by being an active member here. I will also be able to explain myself well enough to convince some of you of the legitimacy and truth of some of my opinions.
> 
> ...



Do you like gladiator movies?


----------



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...



I like Gladiator with Russel Crowe but I dont recall seeing any other movies to do with Roman Gladiators. Are there many?

How about you?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



Go back to the 50s, there were dozens


----------



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Could you reccommend one or two of the best ones? I may have a look.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...




I like 'em. How about this one? Great Leader Kim Chee Un gets killed in the end, but it's still a funny movie...


----------



## mdk (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



Take a look for Steve Reeves movies.

He did several Hercules movies at that time.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 13, 2017)

and to all you Americans on the board , me included .   Haven't heard much on the 'norks' the last day or 2 .   Maybe President Trump is following 'rice' advice to just get used to the 'norks' having nukes .   Keys to the nuke clubhouse might be being made for shorty .


----------



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



This movie is just more evidence of American Imperialist agression and lies against the peaceful nation of the Democratc Peoples Republic of Korea.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope to improve and learn more about myself and others by being an active member here. I will also be able to explain myself well enough to convince some of you of the legitimacy and truth of some of my opinions.
> 
> ...



Replace Kim Jong-x with Donald Trump and  you could be any conservative here. 

Welcome aboard image of a member!


----------



## JGalt (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



How can it be Democratic? When's the last time you had a rear erection?

Forgive me. My Korean is not so good.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...




No, he's not a gladiator.


----------



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



We have elections all the time. Not only do we have national and reigonal elections but we also have local elections of people who represent and help run apartment buildings, villages and other areas.
We also teach our children about democracy in school and they have their own elections amongst themselves as a practice in responsibility and the democratic process.

I am not surprised that your Korean is very bad. Many Americans are ill educated.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 13, 2017)

But we have better hair


----------



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

deannalw said:


> But we have better hair


 
EEERRRRMMM....


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Don't bother. We plan on turning ole hong jong into a grease spot here pretty quick.


And China will rid us of Alaska, and possibly the rest of the area from there south to Mexico.


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2017)

Juche said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > But we have better hair
> ...



Welcome.


----------



## Juche (Aug 13, 2017)

Peach said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## monkrules (Aug 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Kim....I mean, _Juche_.

Let's be honest here, shall we? I'll give you a dozen packs of Noodles Ramen if you'll just put an end to your stupid nuclear program. You know you want 'em. So, what do you say? Ramen...._Mmmmm_.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Welcome to the forum Kim....I mean, _Juche_.
> 
> Let's be honest here, shall we? I'll give you a dozen packs of Noodles Ramen if you'll just put an end to your stupid nuclear program. You know you want 'em. So, what do you say? Ramen...._Mmmmm_.



I already have plenty of noodles, white rice and many other foodstuffs thanks to our Dear Chairman, the Marshal Comrade Kim Jong-un.

Now, I'll give you health care free at the point of use if you stop your nuclear programme.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum Kim....I mean, _Juche_.
> ...




OK. Lets get to the real questions we all have. Does Kim have a butt hole?


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



You are very strange.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



Answer the question. Does he have a butt hole, and does he talk to dolphins?


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Just because your President talks out of his ass and is insane, that doesnt mean you have to insult our Chairman with wild allegations spread by South Korean traitors and American Imperialist Liars.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


I didn't  make the claim. I have heard many in North Korea believe it. I'm just looking for verification one way or the other. Do YOU believe he has a butt hole?  Do YOU believe he talks to dolphins?    Yes, our president is insane.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

to this new guy.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You are clearly extremely ill-educated on the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> to this new guy.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmm. Is that you Sttab?


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hmm. Is that you Sttab?



No.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



That's why I'm asking. We have heard all kinds of crazy stuff. I'm just asking if the Korean people actually believe those things or not. I have heard they do.  This is your chance to answer unfair accusations against your people. Do they think kim has a butthole and talks to dolphins or not?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

This guy is not NK. They are not allowed computers. This guy is a troll.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This guy is not NK. They are not allowed computers. This guy is a troll.



Of course he is. I considered that he might be Korean propaganda, but he's too dumb for anyone to trust him with that.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



If someone spread such fantasies about President Obama, would you ask a Democrat such questions?
Perhaps you would?

I would invite you to think about what you are saying and draw your own conclusions from this.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

He's bored in mommy's basement and decided to play n. korean game.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


The conclusion 99% have drawn since you got here is...you are a troll. Therefore..not worthy of attention that you crave.

Toodles.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



I conclude that those are things that Americans have been told are widely believed in NK, and also that you can't seem to give a straight answer. Are they dumb questions? Yes. Are they valid questions? Yes.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I did not ask for your attention.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> They are not allowed computers. This guy is a troll.



You expose your ignorance of the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea with almost every new post.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


That's arot of erections.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This guy is not NK. They are not allowed computers. This guy is a troll.



...ya think.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


Gracie doesn't need your permission.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope to improve and learn more about myself and others by being an active member here. I will also be able to explain myself well enough to convince some of you of the legitimacy and truth of some of my opinions.
> 
> ...



  Sup Kim....this be Dennis,stop trying to be American,it just doesnt work.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I did not say that Gracie needed my permission.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Do you enjoy acting perverted or is it just something that is inherent to your nature?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


No.

It's a learned skill.

A skill that has been finely tuned over the years.

It's only perverted the first time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope to improve and learn more about myself and others by being an active member here. I will also be able to explain myself well enough to convince some of you of the legitimacy and truth of some of my opinions.
> 
> ...


I hope the DPRK will thrive and overcome the warmongering and isolation that are directed against the entirety of the people of the DPRK. Juche brings stability and peace to the entire region and persistent peace and wealth will be the fruits of the hard work.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...



Thank you 

I hope you will find some peace and satisfaction in your life also.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 14, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...



It don't work for him to try to be N. Kreeen either.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche... How'd you get internet service over there? I know there's some interwebz there, but it ain't available to plain old local yoakums. It's very restricted unless you're a high ranking authority. Are you a high rankin fella?
And I doubt you'd be able to access this site regardless.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry Juche, but I just checked the rule book, and it looks like the butt hole and dolphin questions that you were asked are going to be non negotiable. I doesn't matter which way you answer, but an answer is required before you can continue enjoying the benefits of this great and glorious web site.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sorry Juche, but I just checked the rule book, and it looks like the butt hole and dolphin questions that you were asked are going to be non negotiable. I doesn't matter which way you answer, but an answer is required before you can continue enjoying the benefits of this great and glorious web site.



I have already answered you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Juche, but I just checked the rule book, and it looks like the butt hole and dolphin questions that you were asked are going to be non negotiable. I doesn't matter which way you answer, but an answer is required before you can continue enjoying the benefits of this great and glorious web site.
> ...



No you didn't. It's a yes or no answer. 
1) Do you personally believe Kim has a butt hole or not?
2) Do you personally believe Kim can talk to dolphins?
Yes, they seem to be silly questions, but these are things that are said to be commonly believed in NK. This is your chance to set the record straight. I find it odd that you can't bring yourself to take advantage of the opportunity to answer and move on from such easy questions. Is there a reason why you can't answer the questions?


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Is there a reason why you can't answer the questions?



I have answered already. Please see my previous posts in this thread for reference.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason why you can't answer the questions?
> ...



I have seen your previous posts. You did not answer the questions, and you continue to refuse to answer the questions.


----------



## Juche (Aug 14, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Incorrect.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...



Submit post # that includes your answer.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 14, 2017)

Juche, the city in which I live is being over-run with dogs. They're turning our city into a cesspool. Cats, too. The city no longer euthanizes strays so the area is being turned into one huge dog toilet.

Now, maybe we can make a deal. We can export to NK as many dogs as you have an appetite to import. No limit. Cats, too. Best part is that they would cost you only, say...1.49 a pound. So, what do you say. Buy today and I'll throw in a free case of Whatsdishere sauce. Deal?


----------



## Juche (Aug 15, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Juche, the city in which I live is being over-run with dogs. They're turning our city into a cesspool. Cats, too. The city no longer euthanizes strays so the area is being turned into one huge dog toilet.
> 
> Now, maybe we can make a deal. We can export to NK as many dogs as you have an appetite to import. No limit. Cats, too. Best part is that they would cost you only, say...1.49 a pound. So, what do you say. Buy today and I'll throw in a free case of Whatsdishere sauce. Deal?



You criticize us for eating dogs but you, in America, keep them as pets and feed them like kings while your fellow countrymen starve on the streets. And I am the one who is some how supposed to feel ashamed?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Juche, the city in which I live is being over-run with dogs. They're turning our city into a cesspool. Cats, too. The city no longer euthanizes strays so the area is being turned into one huge dog toilet.
> ...



Hello Juche. Did you come back to answer the questions?


----------



## monkrules (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Juche, the city in which I live is being over-run with dogs. They're turning our city into a cesspool. Cats, too. The city no longer euthanizes strays so the area is being turned into one huge dog toilet.
> ...


No, not at all. It's not about any kind of shame.

I'm just trying to clean up our city. I've owned dogs in the past, but choose not to own them now because of the messes they constantly make. I always have irresponsible dog owners come by walking their dogs and letting them crap in my yard. So I'd love to get rid of every damned one of them. (Dogs, AND, their irresponsible owners).

I don't care what you eat. But if dog is on the menu, my deal still stands. Don't forget the case of free Whatsdishere sauce.

And as far as embarrassment goes, a lot of people here love to eat crabs and lobsters. How far are they from just being giant cockroaches? So what's the difference? Dogs are just cockroaches with fur as far as I'm concerned.

Think about the deal before the price goes up to two dollars a pound. Grilled Terrier.....Uummmmmm....


----------



## Juche (Aug 15, 2017)

The Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea refuses your offer.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> The Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea refuses your offer.



I'm not here to insult or belittle you, but these are stories I have heard, and I am giving you an opportunity to answer such questions. You're being amusingly reticent to give a strait answer to a strait question. I'm not sure why you might do that. If you would prefer that those stories go unanswered and continue to be believed by so many, I guess that is your decision to make.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...


I think this post is a deal breaker, Monk.
*Dogs* rule. You don't like them. Therefore..I don't like you. Bye.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope to improve and learn more about myself and others by being an active member here. I will also be able to explain myself well enough to convince some of you of the legitimacy and truth of some of my opinions.
> 
> ...


Trump will bomb the sh!t out of N.Korea soon.

Just wait.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> The Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea refuses your offer.


Incoming missiles don't make deals either.


----------



## Juche (Aug 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...



We have been waiting a very long time so far...

Getting bored over here waiting for American Imperialists to stop talking and actually do something.


----------



## Juche (Aug 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > The Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea refuses your offer.
> ...



Which missiles? I see no missiles.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


Just wait a while.  And keep a weather eye.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


That...is..a..very...unwise...thing...to...say.....


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> We have been waiting a very long time so far...
> 
> Getting bored over here waiting for American Imperialists to stop talking and actually do something.



Trump has an excellent opportunity to finish the Korean War now.

I hope he seizes it.


----------



## Juche (Aug 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > We have been waiting a very long time so far...
> ...



Emprty threats.

The American Imperialist Pigs couldnt finish it last time and were almost completely wiped from the peninsula by the Korean Peoples Army.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


MacArthur wanted to nuke China the last time but Truman would not do it.

This is now Trump's chance to pre-emptively nuke N.K. and finish the Korean War.


----------



## Juche (Aug 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Juche said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



The elderly decrepid imbecile Trump can not stand up to our young, wise and charismatic Marshal, the Chairman Comrade Kim Jong-un. There is no comparison.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


So who's troll sock are you?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Juche, the city in which I live is being over-run with dogs. They're turning our city into a cesspool. Cats, too. The city no longer euthanizes strays so the area is being turned into one huge dog toilet.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  good morning Juche ,    no one starves on Americas .      You either believe it or are just brainwashed or perhaps you are one of the elite spreading propaganda .   An old Russian lady once told me , hey , even the homeless and nonworking poor street people walk around with a chicken legs in each hand  Juches .    And thats all the while that YOU 'norks' beg the USA for RICE to feed your military and maybe the common 'nork' gets a bit of USA provided RICE after the military and 'nork' elites are fed  Juche !!


----------



## pismoe (Aug 15, 2017)

Juche said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Juche said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------   hopefully , we AMERICANS just won't feed you Juche .      --------------------------------  no missiles needed , last i heard is that your leader has backed down and won't target the happy well fed people on Guam .     As i said , no AMERICAN Rice for you 'norks' and i hope that President Trump agrees  Juche .


----------

